# New APS CHAIN'D REACTION!



## MidwestBeast (May 2, 2016)

Welcome the newest addition to the MR store: *APS CHAIN'D REACTION!*

https://www.mrsupps.com/products/569/chaind-reaction/#







Check out the link for the full description, but you're getting (7.5g) ultra micronized BCAAs at a 2:1:1 ratio along with (2g) glutamine, L-alanine, L-Glycine and sustamine.






My favorite part? _The flavor!_

You have *blue raspberry*, but more importantly, we have *Rocket Pop*! If you've tried out Mesomorph, you know the deliciousness that is well known as one of the best supplement flavors out there. So if you're looking for something tasty to drink without the stims, this will certainly fit the bill!

I just rocked 2 scoops with a shaker full of ice and ice water last night and it was amazing. I plan to actually blend some up here in the next night or two to do it up like a proper slushie. Heck, I might even put some in a popsicle mold and toss it in the freezer to really get the full effect. Gotta have fun with it!

https://www.mrsupps.com/products/569/chaind-reaction/#​


----------



## cane87 (May 4, 2016)

*Nice to see another amino option added to the mr supps store,we already had a bunch! the profile looks great!Ive tried amino hp  and loved it.. this is next.*


----------

